# WiFi trouble



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey I'm wondering if there is anything I can do about WiFi problems on my Droid 2. Basically WiFi will work for a period when I start using it, but after one or two tasks I lose a data connection. The weird thing is the icon on the status bar says I still have a connection, and when I go into settings WiFi is on and says connected to my network. Yet any app that uses data says no connection.

First, I don't think it's software related since I've had the same issue on different ROMs (though I could be wrong). Next it's not an issue with my router since other devices (including another Droid 2) can connect and stay connected with no issue.

So this leads me to think it might be hardware related. However I'm open to suggestions and theories. If you've had a similar issue and/or the fix then I'd be interested to hear what your experience was/is.

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you haven't already, try one of the two builds in the last few pages here, either Nis' July 19th build or Taichi's December 15th build. Both have a workaround built in to fix what's referred to as "sticky settings". Honestly, that doesn't sound like your problem, but maybe it's related or maybe there's other fixes baked in for your problem. I'll also say that Nis previously reported his wifi was fried, so apparently that can happen.


----------



## csturgeon80 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine does the same thing... quickest simplest fix is to assign a static ip...seems to only screw up when the server/router is trying to assign the d2g its LAN IP..

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

I did find an app, WiFi Fixer, that has seemed helpful. It still disconnects for no apparent reason, but it seems to do so less regularly so at least I'm not always pulling my hair out.

I'll have to try your suggestions though and see if I get a better fix though.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Does it disconnect when the phone falls a sleep?


----------



## ambrown (Dec 11, 2012)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Does it disconnect when the phone falls a sleep?


No, strangely sleep/locking the screen does not affect WiFi. It's always WHILE I'm using it that the problem occurs. About the only fix that seems to work is turning WiFi off and then on again manually. WiFi Fixer will do this automatically, but sometimes it's simply faster to do it myself.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

